# Pictures of exhaust tips!



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

I need to see lots if tips! I just ordered the 3.2 honeycomb valance because ecs has it on sale for $141 with free shipping! And im thinking about doing 4" tips but im not sure. Could you guys post pics of your tips with the size!?

Thanks, Alec


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Blue Flame 100mm.

OEM:










with Audi Votex rear:










cheers


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Magnex  , 4 inch i think...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pipewerx 100mm








Steve


----------



## danchiefton (Nov 19, 2012)

Mike46 said:


> Magnex  , 4 inch i think...


Mmmm I do like a magnex exhaust, I'm sure they went under a couple of years back  had a magnex on my clio Williams then changed it for a devil. That was something special, ain't seen a devil for the tt yet


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i want a blueflame or magnex for mine but when i went to my local motorsport shop they told me to stay well away from them cos they had gone bankrupt before then went on to recommend millitek cos of their superior build quality and reputation.is this true.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Mike46 said:


> Magnex  , 4 inch i think...


very very smart.i like your car.tip top.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Another Magnex


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Pipewerx 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I see why she's so loud; at the flick of a switch it seems!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wak said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Pipewerx 100mm
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Wak said:


> Another Magnex


its a beauty wak.you must have founded the white car revolution.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Milltek










And yes I know she is filthy...

John


----------



## Tonny_B (May 4, 2012)

Id try google Magnex exhaust for my 180 FWD , but cant find any. 
Do they make exhaust for 180 FWD? Where did you guys baught youre Magnex exhaust?


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Think the original magnex went bankrupt as mentioned so they only rarely come up second hand. Magnex is now owned by someone else I believe?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

I have Magnex as well


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Scorpion


----------



## 10tenmen (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi here is my Forge cat back system love it, the sound, looks and a bargain to boot.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Custom TSR:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

have any of you bought and fitted your exhaust and then wished you had gone for a different one or is everyone happy with their choice.what im trying to ask is...are you confident that you bought the right exhaust and are more than happy with it.i cant decide which to get cos its hard to find any info on sounds,looks etc.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I should have gone to Specsavers... 

Well, Pipewerx, actually. Am happy enough with mine; glorious sound now it's calmed down a bit, but still needs a bit of fettling.

They're not that far from you, my CD friend. Go see 'em.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

where is it at.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.pipewerx.com/pw2_contact.html

Lathom, in Lancashire. L40 4BT


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

thats the other side of the world


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

The UK is the other side of the world!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

lol.true in a sense.there are some vids on you tube but apparently they dont really sound the same in real life.i dont want to get an exhaust(considering its cost of over a grand)and be gutted that its too loud or too tame.also i dont red line so dont want one that sounds great at 7000 revs.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

True. Best to get to a meet and listen to a few in the flesh, as it were. Still think Pipewerx are probably the best you can get, but an off-the-peg Milltek or Blueflame will probably be fine too...

...ya pussy... :-*


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A Pipeworx system is over a grand???


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

My Miltek


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Mondo said:


> True. Best to get to a meet and listen to a few in the flesh, as it were. Still think Pipewerx are probably the best you can get, but an off-the-peg Milltek or Blueflame will probably be fine too...
> 
> ...ya pussy... :-*


lol.i think the term is "mature driver".or maybe i just need my license for work.even when a tvr or rs4 potters along you think WOW.i aint going to get that with a 1.8 but just want a more sporty tone.my view may change in a few weeks when wak works his magic.its just missing something imo.why dont you take your pipewerx off and give it to me.i will take care of it for you.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

t'mill said:


> A Pipeworx system is over a grand???


For a full 3" downpipe, sports cat and cat-back, yes. And, I suspect, worth every pfennig. 



c15 ttt said:


> ...why dont you take your pipewerx off and give it to me...


Er, 'cause I don't have one? I got mine from TSR, as above. :wink:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

No regrets with mine. Looks and sounds great, good price too. Must admit I like the look of the Magnex a little more.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pipewerx price is dependant on whether you need a cat or not.
£1300 or £700 turbo back.
Steve


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Mondo said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > A Pipeworx system is over a grand???
> ...


oh yes,silly me.hadnt considered pipewerx.youve obviously seen one in the flesh then.i will be investigating this.thanks mondo.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Pipewerx price is dependant on whether you need a cat or not.
> £1300 or £700 turbo back.
> Steve


yeah.thanks steve.looks like they are priced pretty much in the same area.im wanting a full system then its done and i shouldnt have to replace anything at a later date plus wak says it affects the remap if you fit the downpipe at a later date if ive understood properly.gives me 6 weeks to decide and have one fitted.


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the pictures guys! I think i am going to go with four inch tips! Steve i love the straight through with the quieter option, i was actually thinking about that last night!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Alec's TT said:


> Thanks for all the pictures guys! I think i am going to go with four inch tips! Steve i love the straight through with the quieter option, i was actually thinking about that last night!


Too much time on your hands.
Check my vids out below as there is an open closed sound bite.
Steve


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

how much have people been charged with a cat back system from pipewerx


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I was quoted 450 for a cat back from pipe werx fully fitted


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

c15 ttt said:


> ...youve obviously seen one in the flesh then.i will be investigating this.thanks mondo.


Well, no, I haven't actually, but I've seen a few photos from a guy on here who's got one; Graham, I think. I had my TSR custom job modelled on it. When done right, looks a bit like the twin cans on a Honda S2000 - very 8)

Worth investigating at least.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Guzi said:


> I was quoted 450 for a cat back from pipe werx fully fitted


That's more like it. £100 cheaper than a Milltek which you would then have to pay to have fitted.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great thread....The magnex is the grand cahooner of the pipes for sure. Makes the milltek look oem.. :? Think its going to have to be a pipewerx for me? with 3.5/4 inch pipe. Will have to chat to them when i am ready ,about black tips for the qs. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

This is what i am talking about....  nice size to.

Damien.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

The pipe werx came with 2 back boxes which I wasn't keen on, they were standard for the TT and QS. When I asked about having the same one fitted as Steve's he said it wouldn't work on mine. I opted for the Scorpion after I heard it!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

D, not a Y-shaped one. Something more symmetrical, like this:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> D, not a Y-shaped one. Something more symmetrical, like this:


Sweet Mondo...me likey :idea: I like the tips on my pic above though..

Guzi surely the great thing about the bespoke pipewerx, is that you can tailor the sound of your system? I am a bit stuffed with my qs, as off the peg i have got blue flame and milltek resonated. :?

Damien.


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Damien I have the above pipewerx system on my qs. If you ask in advance they will have some tips powder coated black for you. I opted for blue flame style tip on mine and left them silver, just my favourite tips. You won't be disappointed by the sound and build quality.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TT-Rossco said:


> Damien I have the above pipewerx system on my qs. If you ask in advance they will have some tips powder coated black for you. I opted for blue flame style tip on mine and left them silver, just my favourite tips. You won't be disappointed by the sound and build quality.


That's great news... So the pipewerx is the system on the blue qs in the pic? Will have to give them a ring to chat it out. Great they can have the black tips. Any chance of a sneaky pic of your tailpipes? :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

TTsport666 - hello mate, my friend who works at a car modification place said to me the scorpion exhausts for my 225 is best with slightly bigger tail pipes than the standard and cat-bac which I plan to get so well worth it???


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

System on the blue qs is a blueflame v6 system which also fits the qs. But boxes aren't symmetrical whereas pipewerx ones are. Blueflame right side box sits at a different angle.


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry just on iPad and no pics on here. Laptop I've left at work which has pics on. If u click through my old posts you'll find some pics.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT-Rossco said:


> System on the blue qs is a blueflame v6 system which also fits the qs. But boxes aren't symmetrical whereas pipewerx ones are. Blueflame right side box sits at a different angle.


Don't mention the V word whilst Damien is around.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... 762.0.html

Damien hopefully the link above will work which is a detailers write up on my car. You can see my tips on there.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TT-Rossco said:


> System on the blue qs is a blueflame v6 system which also fits the qs. But boxes aren't symmetrical whereas pipewerx ones are. Blueflame right side box sits at a different angle.


Great stuff...cheers for that. Will av to ave a trip up norf like...  That's my best northern accent. Will have a look through your posts. :wink:

Chris mate the scorpion is a nice little system. The very glamorous Hollie has one fitted to her black beast. Looks and sounds very nice. And so does her exhaust  (sorry Hol) :wink:

I am limited to what i can get for my TT as it is a qs. But you have a lot more choice Chris having a 225.

Damien.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going for a cat-bac scorpion exhaust, Apollo induction kit (k&n) and a revo stage 1 remap then my 225 should be around the 280-300bhp mark I'm sure don't you?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TT-Rossco said:


> http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45762.0.html
> 
> Damien hopefully the link above will work which is a detailers write up on my car. You can see my tips on there.


Ahhh just lovely she is a bute...funny even though i have one, i still love seeing pics of other QS's . The tips look class. And they sit perfectly in the outlets. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Cheers Damien she just needs some coilovers in her life to finish her off.....a job for next year.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TT-Rossco said:


> Cheers Damien she just needs some coilovers in her life to finish her off.....a job for next year.


Any advice on coilovers or carefully chosen chassis mods i am your man.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I love my fully adjustable billy B16's, and the low slung stance of my qs...its all win win.. 

Damien.

(ps..Chris your like a jack russell on e's mate. :lol: Do your mod homework young grasshopper..this forum is a wealth of information at your fingertips.) :wink:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol! Well that's my plan regardless for my TT and will be superb once all is done! It will be a project till the summer then I can sit back and enjoy it even more so with all the mods and full detail as well!!!


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

TT225lover said:


> I'm going for a cat-bac scorpion exhaust, Apollo induction kit (k&n) and a revo stage 1 remap then my 225 should be around the 280-300bhp mark I'm sure don't you?


You may get 260 max but probz between 245 and 260bhp

Tom


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Really, the revo remap will give me extra 60bhp on its own Ive been told by couple car mod places to me and then the other 2 mods will act little but too! Should be around the 280bhp mark!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

TT225lover said:


> Really, the revo remap will give me extra 60bhp on its own Ive been told by couple car mod places to me and then the other 2 mods will act little but too! Should be around the 280bhp mark!


Only with a 3 inch tip will you get near.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

D which ever one you get is gunna look and sound emmence anyway so you can't lose


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Immense I should say lol

BTW mine are 4 inch rounds


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Milltek GT100


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

starolive said:


> Milltek GT100


Nice tips there starolive,although they look a bit low :lol: ... Only joking!
Nick :roll:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

GT100 :roll: nice tips,shame about the fit :roll:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Will be sweet trust me and will have some real power and the tips ill check them but still will be bigger than standard tips and be spot on!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Really, the revo remap will give me extra 60bhp on its own Ive been told by couple car mod places to me and then the other 2 mods will act little but too! Should be around the 280bhp mark!
> ...


Na do not agree with that statement sorry.... :? 
Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

More homework required..me thinks.
Tuners sell numbers, but can they back them up..
Steve


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

I dont agree either Damien, tips shouldn't make any difference really at all, my scorpion will be perfect with my other bits I'm getting done for more pace and power!


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

HAD NOT HAD A CHANCE TO CLEAN IT YET............ 8)










Do not know if BORLA fits the TT's in UK.. ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

whanab said:


> HAD NOT HAD A CHANCE TO CLEAN IT YET............ 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks shinny but crap flow..unless there is nothing in that box..
Steve


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> whanab said:
> 
> 
> > HAD NOT HAD A CHANCE TO CLEAN IT YET............ 8)
> ...


not sure what "crap flow" other then:: The configuration of Muffler is not right for proper air flow; if that is the thought

it does not know what a BORLA Muffler/Cat-Back system really is. Have also a 3 inch Down Pipe by 42DD which flows into

the 2.5 inch Borla system. Some argue that it should be a 3 inch flow all the way out I am one of those that disagrees. Have

you ever heard of strip mining this is the same concept... 3 inch down pipe YES enough run to really make it flow into that

transition pipe...... the rest is what it it more power...... not running straight pipe have 200 count high cell......

and yes it is beautiful has 90K miles on it nice as day one....... Borla had me a SEMA highlighted the undercarriage..... Just

like any one on here .. I know all the little things done to my car that nobody will really realize... Washer have 8-DoTT's

around them F'in Crazy but that is me. Before shows start car is on lift entire engine comes out and it is touched up along

with everything... Next entire interior redo....... Sweet. Truly to much time on my hands ... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

BORLA is the most WINNINGEST Muffler in RACING History...... and I do not sell it  42DD / Techtonics is close Hoping

they will sponsor for 2013.......... Going to finally add the speed to the Shiny only fair..... Tops adding is only going to be

500 [email protected] and shooting for 514 Torque with out losing engine Bay appeal...... I know good luck with that......

goodbye 26 to 32 miles per gallon [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

Resonated or non resonated tips? I am going to run my 42dd 3inch DP with cat to a 18" long 2.5" magnaflow straight through, then straight 2.5" back.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Nice tips there starolive,although they look a bit low :lol: ... Only joking!
> Nick :roll:


 :wink:


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

4.5'' tips!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Here is a selection of some of the tips that Pipewerx offer..








Maybe I have 4.5" tips fitted, but I doubt it..








Steve


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Steve, how do you get hold of the bumper-surround bit say black round the exhausts as wouldn't mind a black one for my blue TT as would look nice and how much? Cheers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT225lover said:


> Steve, how do you get hold of the bumper-surround bit say black round the exhausts as wouldn't mind a black one for my blue TT as would look nice and how much? Cheers


My rear valence is from America and is about £108 delivered. It is a real CF skin though.
I have some spare OEM twin valences for sale but you would have to spray it black yourself.
Steve


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Well are they 100% original and will fit 100%?

How do you give it a good spraying and what stuff to us etc...?

Cheers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My spare valances are from forum members.
Scotch pad to key, plastic friendly undercoat and plasticoat colour of your choice.
Steve


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Well what you think would go best with blue, black bit?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheaper to go black as colour coding will cost more.
Steve


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Can you get one black for me? Cheers p.s they hard to fit?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

What about this from the TT shop.
4 plastic fixings and the valance hinges off.
http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=701507
You can have 1 ov mine for £20 posted but you would have to paint it yourself.
Steve


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Milltek GT 100. Tips sit too low in the valence..... Milltek have rectified this design fault and sent me a replacement....job for the summer along with the 3" DP and sports cat


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, how do you get hold of the bumper-surround bit say black round the exhausts as wouldn't mind a black one for my blue TT as would look nice and how much? Cheers
> ...


I have a carbon fibre rear valance for sale if anyone needs one brand new never been used


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

What do you think guys go for the Matt black look rear valance or just leave it as it is? I can't decide as I don't want to spoil the look of my 225! Help please lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Go for gloss black QS like this 8)


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks nice with your black car but with my blue TT I don't think it will look as good! Was thinking if any the matt black one as will go with front Matt black grills what you think? Either that or leave it and maybe get another spoiler I saw in a pic up the TT shop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Bucky said:


> Milltek GT 100. Tips sit too low in the valence..... Milltek have rectified this design fault and sent me a replacement....job for the summer along with the 3" DP and sports cat


"Bucky's" looks great in blue don't you think 8)


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't see it when I click I it to see it properly the bottom half of the pic is distorted kinda thing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Pipewerx Rolled 3" tips.



DSC06321 by Matty!, on Flickr


DSC06322 by Matty!, on Flickr


DSC06321 by Matty!, on Flickr


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks nice mate, what exhaust system you got on there?

See the black valance looks good on silver too, my blues a tricky one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Err,Pipewerx with 3" tips....OPEN ONES EYES AND EARS AND TAKE IN THE REPLYS YOUNG ONE !!!! :lol: :lol: :-o 
Nick.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm planning on a cat-back scorpion exhaust system, what you think? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Matty! said:


> Pipewerx Rolled 3" tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the Milltek Group buy and opted for the Non Res Jet style pipes - seeing this Pipeworx system i'm very happy with my choice - nice cans!


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 2, 2009)

I ordered a cat-back Milltek system (non-res, apparently the resonated system sounds the same as OEM) with the new-ish GT100 tips, looks and sounds amazing (from what I've seen online). Should be arriving tomorrow!  Neuspeed P-flow induction kit coming too, couldn't resist.

ANNNDDD only cost £465 from Awesome GTI as they've got/had an offer on, absolutely bargain in my opinion!

Revo remap on the cards next maybe hmmm...


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds good mate! I want an induction kit from TT shop, scorpion exhaust and revo remap all from TT shop too so can't wait! Having a full detail too and wheel refurb at end of may too which will look like showroom!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

im considering the scorpion system as well as it seems very cheap, But if Awesome are still doing the deal on the Milltek will opt for that. Any chance of a group buy with awesome on them perhaps


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

I heard the scorpion is superb for the TT 225's and has just the right amount of sporty sound when putting your foot down which I want! I don't want something that's too too loud or something you can hear in the car that's why I want a cat-back system!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 2, 2009)

Speak to John at Awesome, he did me the deal on mine. Make sure you get the GT100 tips not the jet tips as they just look like OEM. And definitely non-resonated! Should arrive on Friday/Monday, I'm like an impatient child waiting for Xmas! This vid on YouTube did it for me: 




Just sounds perfect. And the P-flow vid on Wak's website sold that for me as well. I think the TT shops own induction kit is practically the same as the P-flow but with a BMC filter instead of K&N. Planning on getting the Revo Stage 1 from the TT shop in a few months once I've saved up again, spoke to them today and mega helpful on the phone. Should expect 260/265bhp with an extra 70ft/lb of torque with my Milltek & P-flow. Nice!


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes mate sounds good, with my induction kit, cat-back exhaust and revo remap stage 1 I should be at about 260bhp with so much torque too and it will just transform the car completely and with exhaust it should sound just perfect too when foot is down + the induction improving the air flow and car to breath alot smoother CAN'T WAIT!!!  lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's mine....FK Automotive with a custom made carbon fibre wrap valance


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Should I go for a miltek or scorpion cat-back exhaust people, and your reasons??? Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

TT225lover said:


> Should I go for a miltek or scorpion cat-back exhaust people, and your reasons??? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends if miltek have sorted their droopy tips out yet! And if they have its got to be the gt100


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a scorpian cat back sounds great :smile:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

It doesn't sound loud inside the car does it when driving?

Nice sound when starting up?

And mostly lovely sound when you put your foot down?

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

TT225lover said:


> It doesn't sound loud inside the car does it when driving?
> 
> Nice sound when starting up?
> 
> ...


It's not loud in the car when driving normally but has a nice deep note outside when you get above 3000rpm it sounds great i will try get some videos on the weekend for you


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

cam69 said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't sound loud inside the car does it when driving?
> ...


Now that would be perfect my son, would love to hear what it sounds like!!!  + also what size are the tips as hope they are bigger than standard ones and look even nicer?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

TT225lover said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> > TT225lover said:
> ...


Yes they are bigger i think there 4" but they look just right not to big :smile:


----------

